# Release Notes for iCUE v.4.18.209



## CORSAIR_Marcus (7. Dezember 2021)

Patch notes for iCUE version 4.18.209



You can download the iCUE installer by going to our iCUE software page and clicking DOWNLOAD NOW.



*Software Enhancements*


Checking the ‘Delete all saved settings’ checkbox will now properly delete all files during
uninstallation
CPUID SDK has been updated for the latest generation of Intel CPUs
All tooltip descriptions have been visually improved
Devices that undergo the force update process will no longer disappear from iCUE
Device image scrolling is no longer obstructed by device images
Resolved several issues with overlapping messages and disappearing pop-up windows
Keyboards and mice will no longer disconnect if audio is playing during the installation of iCUE
*HID Product Enhancements*


Selecting keyboard layouts no longer results in the wrong device image being displayed
Resolved an issue with the tilt panel for gestures that occurs after closing the Device Settings tab
Sabre PRO series mice will no longer have X/Y DPI unlinked by default
Resolved an issue with SCIMITAR RGB ELITE’s front zone lighting not playing the correct lighting
effect
K100 Control Wheel’s macOS toggle for track jogging and zoom will now be saved properly when
toggled
*DIY Product Enhancements*


H55/100/150 RGB’s analog pump cap lighting is now supported on Commander Core XT
Commander Core XT will no longer default to the setup tab after device selection
Selecting the number of 8-LED Fans is no longer segregated by device type
Opacity for Vengeance LED now works correctly when configuring lighting effects that use it
Resolved an issue with Elite LCD’s label colors being affected by certain sensors
Elite LCD will now display a notification to confirm the deletion of images and gifs that are assigned
to different profiles
Elite LCD now supports 3 new patterns: Dual Bar, Turbo, and Clock
Resolved an issue with LS100 device images not scaling properly during window resizing
DDR5 now properly shows frequency and timings on the Dashboard


----------

